# California photographers?



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone have an awesome photographer they've worked with? I'm based in norcal and I want to make the shift from "blank mockup" to "real models"


----------



## Biglefty25 (Oct 21, 2010)

Where in norcal? I am from the foothills and know somebody legit. I would just have to see if he has time.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm based out in Livermore.


----------



## Biglefty25 (Oct 21, 2010)

He does a lot of work in the bay area. I will get in contact with him and write you a message alright.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Great, thanks a lot. Are you based in san jose?


----------



## Biglefty25 (Oct 21, 2010)

Anthony Frazier
mobilesnapstudios.com
info[USER=17082]@mobile[/USER]snapstudios.com
(209)890-9505


He is a great guy, and really professional. He is a good buddy of mine. Good Luck!!


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info biglefty-much appreciated. Go giants. Haha


----------



## Biglefty25 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem, haha yeah go giants, I went to game 1 of the nlds when Timmy threw his 14 strikeout complete game shutout


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazy, I went to game 1 of the world series! Wife got me tix for my birthday. Still can't believe they won!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

m5photography.com


----------

